# Wants to participate in Research for the Government for �150?



## Access2digital

*Wants to participate in Research for the Government for £150?*

Hello everyone,

I am doing a legitimate research for the Government.
And we are missing 2 participants who are more than 50y old
Who have spent at least 2months abroad in the past year (it can be split in 2 trips)
To understand habits of people travelling
It's 2hrs on tuesday (TOMORROW, time flexible), and 1hr group discussion on Friday in Waterloo
It's paid £150
Contact me if you are interested

Thank you very very much

Elodie


----------

